
Sailfish OS Oulanka is now available - gardaani
https://blog.jolla.com/oulanka/
======
ocdtrekkie
I am still waiting for the time I can actually _buy_ a phone running one of
these alternate OSes. Jolla has a shop, but shop.jolla.com is "not available
in my country". (I can't even see what they're selling!)

~~~
chappi42
If you _really_ want an iPhone or Android alternative you can buy a license
(they sell an Sailfish OS for Xperia X or XA2 (you have to bring/buy the
device by yourself)) also from non-supported countries:

\- [https://together.jolla.com/question/187365/shop-sorry-not-
av...](https://together.jolla.com/question/187365/shop-sorry-not-available-in-
your-country/)

\- [https://together.jolla.com/question/169734/sailfishx-not-
ava...](https://together.jolla.com/question/169734/sailfishx-not-available-in-
some-countries/)

If this is too complicated you likely wouldn't be happy with Sailfish anyway
as there are quite some drawbacks (and also of course highlights).

------
usr1106
I have used Sailfish OS as my only phone for 4 years now. The nice things are
that it comes with a terminal emulator, you can get a (root) shell, call rpm,
ip etc.

The not so nice thing is that the company obviously has no ressources to do
anything about the browser. It is a seriously outdated Firefox.

The HW situation is not so bright at the moment. They still support the
original models Jolla and Jolla C. But I guess all phones that have been used
are showing serious signs of age by now.

Sony Xperia X is no longer sold. They are stuck at a 3.10 kernel and Android
4.4. I am typing this message on one.

Sony Xperia XZ solves these dead ends, but there seem still issues with the
baseport, so the SW is only called beta.

For anybody considering Sailfish, if you are happy with F-Droid and proud of
not running Google Play Services then this might be for you. Of course there
are also real purists who don't even install the Android support.

------
crudbug
Now that Nokia (HMD) is shipping phones. Jolla should collaborate with them on
a Sailfish device.

------
l24ztj
[https://blog.jolla.com/content/uploads/2019/03/battery1-1024...](https://blog.jolla.com/content/uploads/2019/03/battery1-1024x649.png)

That contrast is terrible.

~~~
mkbkn
It is because of the ambience/theme. You can change it as per your wish.

